# قوانين حساب الاحداثيات , حمل برنامج الاحداثيات



## خالد ابو مصطفى (16 أغسطس 2010)

[FONT=&quot]_*قوانين مساحية 
*_[/FONT]
​*1- وحدات المساحة*​*
الفدان= 24 قيراط = 4200.83 متر مربع

السهم = 7.293 متر مربع

القيراط = 24 سهم = 175.035 متر مربع

الفدان = 1000 / 3 = 333 قصبه مربعه*




*2- قوانين حساب الاحداثيات*




*
A=E1-N1 النقطة

B=E2-N2 النقطة

* لحساب المسافة بين A وB بمعلومية الاحداثيات لكل من النقطتين

E1-E2)²+(N1-N2)²) الكل تحت الجزر= Dist

* لحساب الانحراف أو الزاوية للضلع AB فرق الاحداثى = فرق E مقسوما على فرق N

* حساب إحداثى نقطه مجهولة الإحداثيات من نقطة معلومة

E = E1 ± DIST X SIN A
N = N1 ± DIST X COS A

حيث ان E1 و N1 هى النقط المعلومه*

*برنامج صغير لحساب الاحداثيات*


​ * لتحميل برنامج صغير لحساب الاحداثيات من هنا......*


----------



## م.ميلاد الجبوري (16 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله الف خير اخي العزيز


----------



## eng_es84 (16 أغسطس 2010)

thanksssssssssssssssssssssss 
alottttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt


----------



## ali992 (17 أغسطس 2010)

*جزاك الله الف خير اخي العزيز*


----------



## مازن عبد الهادي (17 أغسطس 2010)

مشكور بس اعتقد ان sin و cos للزاوية 123 بحاجة الى تعديل حيث -
sin=-0.4599
cos=-0.88797 

مشكور جدا على البرنامج المفيد


----------



## حسن أنور الخولي (17 أغسطس 2010)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## احمدفتيحه (17 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا لحضرتك جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## حارث البدراني (17 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله الف خير اخي


----------



## ابوهشوم (17 أغسطس 2010)

خالد ابو مصطفى قال:


> [font=&quot][/font]​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


جزاك الله خيرا لكن هذه المعلومه غير مكتمله 
اسمحلي ان اكملها
اذا كان فرق e موجبا وفرق n موجبا فهذه المعادله صحيحه
اذا كان فرق e موجبا وفرق n سالبا فاننا نجب ان نطرح الناتج من 180
اذا كان فرق e سالبا وفرق n سالبا فانه يجب اضافه 180 الى الناتج
اذا كان فرق e سالبا وفرق nموجبا فانه يجب طرح الناتج من 360
تقبل مروري


----------



## hany_meselhey (17 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله كل خيرا برنامج رااااااااااااائع حقا


----------



## walid0127098538 (26 سبتمبر 2010)

ممكن ترفع البرنامج على موقع تاني بعد اذنك


----------



## hosh123 (27 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا 
جارى التحميل والتجربه


----------



## خالد ابو مصطفى (29 سبتمبر 2010)

*جزاكم الله خيراَ على تعليقاتكم . والتوفيق من عند الله . وشكراَ على دعائكم
اخوكم خالد*​

تحميل البرنامج من http://apple-jewels.blogspot.com/2010/07/blog-post.html
اسفل الصفحة يوجد التحميل الملف شكراَ ....


----------



## حسام يونس (29 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكور جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عبد الرحمن ابو عزي (29 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووور


----------



## odwan (29 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبورك فيكم


----------



## محمدين علي (6 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكوررررررررر علي المجهود ارجو رفع البرنامج علي اي موقع اخر مثلا ميدا فير او فورشير شكرا


----------



## المساح محمود حسين (6 نوفمبر 2010)

يعطيك العافية اخي الكريم بس البرنامج غير دقيق وبيعطي فرق كبير جدا


----------



## كاظم كاظم (23 فبراير 2011)

شكرا على البرنامج الرائع
اللى مش لا قية لحد دلوقتى
المشكلة فين


----------



## رمضان إسماعيل (24 فبراير 2011)

*مشكــــــــــــــــــــــــــور*


----------



## ظفرنواز (26 فبراير 2011)

شكرا يا اخي ....................... جميل جيدا


----------



## hodabasha (23 سبتمبر 2011)

thx


----------



## كبل (24 سبتمبر 2011)

باركالله فيك


----------



## eltwati (25 سبتمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## مأمون الرحبي (25 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله عنا الف خير يا اخ خالد


----------



## محمد الاسماعيلي (26 سبتمبر 2011)

*[font=&quot]مشكور[/font]**[font=&quot]
[/font]**[font=&quot]مشكورمشكور[/font]**[font=&quot]
[/font]**[font=&quot]مشكورمشكورمشكور[/font]**[font=&quot]
[/font]**[font=&quot]مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور[/font]**[font=&quot]
[/font]**[font=&quot]مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور[/font]**[font=&quot]
[/font]**[font=&quot]مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور[/font]**[font=&quot]
[/font]**[font=&quot]مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور[/font]**[font=&quot]
[/font]**[font=&quot]مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور[/font]**[font=&quot]
[/font]**[font=&quot]مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور[/font]**[font=&quot]
[/font]**[font=&quot]مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور[/font]**[font=&quot] [/font]**[font=&quot]
[/font]**[font=&quot]ياحبيبي ياحبيبي[/font]**[font=&quot]
[/font]**[font=&quot]مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور[/font]*[font=&quot][/font]​ *[font=&quot]مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور[/font]*[font=&quot][/font]​ *[font=&quot]مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور[/font]*[font=&quot][/font]​ *[font=&quot] [/font]*[font=&quot][/font]


----------



## حميد الحمد (1 يناير 2012)

*جزاك الله كل خيرا برنامج رااااااااااااائع حقا الرابط لا يعمل
*


----------



## adorable (18 يونيو 2012)

أرجو رفع البرنامج على موقع آخر شكراً لك أخي ..........


----------



## كبل (20 يونيو 2012)

*جزاك الله كل خيرا*​


----------



## احمد برقاوي (24 يونيو 2012)

مشكور على هذا البرنامج القيم


----------



## kraar.alkaabe (26 يونيو 2012)

*مشكووووووووووووووووووورررررررررررررررر*​


----------



## omarjber (28 يونيو 2012)

شكراااااااااااااا


----------



## عماد داود (28 يونيو 2012)

مشكورين


----------



## hamdy khedawy (30 يونيو 2012)

مشكور اخى الكريم


----------

